# Change the name of the Club



## ColinH (Jan 1, 2003)

Thanks for the notes of the inaugural meeting, which I could not attend. It looks like a good start for the new club, except for the club name. We need to drop that apostrophe.

The name "TT Owner's Club" implies that it is a club in the possession of one TT owner. The TT owners are members of the club, not in possession of it. Therefore the apostrophe is not required; the name should be "TT Owners Club".

The phrase "TT Owners" is a desciption of the club and is used like an adjective. There is a club. It is a new club; it is a small club; it is a growing club; it is a terrific club; it is a TT owners club. Currently it is an incorrectly-named club.

There are plenty of example of owners clubs without the apostrophe - Audi, Porsche, Aston Martin, Alfa Romeo, Bugatti, quattro, SAAB, Volvo, Ducati, Norton, Velocette, etc. (There are also examples with the apostrophe after the "s" which is better but unnecessary.)

What does it take to change the name of the club? The vote of four committee members? Whatever it takes, now is the time to do it, before the club is fully established.

Please, committee, pick this up and sort it out. Name the club:

*TT Owners Club*


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Phew, for a moment there I thought all our TTOC badges were about to become obsolete 

I know this change is pedantic but as nothing is set in concrete yet (at least I don't think so), why not do the change as Colin suggests.

Watch out Colin, I think we're about to be flamed - which method do you prefer?
[smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=hanged.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=whip.gif]

Moley


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I've added it as the FIRST point on the agenda for tommorows committee meeting. I'm sure we can sort this one out ;D ;D


----------

